# Einsatz von FU in zweikanaligen Systemen



## Jan1 (25 Mai 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

Die Endlagen eines Fördersystems (Lenze Asynchronmotor mit Geber und 8400 Highline Umrichter) sollen zweikanalig überwacht werden (Betriebs- und Notendlage) die Betriebsendlage soll hierbei über einen Drehgeber, welcher die Positionserfassung durchführt realisiert werden. Die Notendlage wirkt mittels Endschalter direkt auf den Sicherheitskreis.

Bei der Modellierung in Sistema ist die Frage entstanden, wie die Parametrierbarkeit/Programmierbarkeit des Frequenzumrichters hinsichtlich möglicher Softwarevalidierung zu betrachten ist.

Wie seht ihr dass, muss ich für die Parametrierung bzw. Bausteinverschaltung im FU eine Softwarevalidierung durchführen?

Vielen Dank + Viele Grüße

Jan


----------



## Tommi (25 Mai 2020)

Hallo Jan,

wie kommst Du auf den Gedanken, daß Du das nicht musst? 
Wenn Du selbst Logik geschrieben hast, musst Du sie
validieren, wenn Du lediglich parametriert hast, musst Du
auch beweisen, daß die eingestellten Parameter auch das
tun, was sie sollen, nämlich den Antrieb wirklich sicher stillsetzen.


----------



## Jan1 (26 Mai 2020)

Hallo Tommi,
Danke dir für die schnelle Antwort!

Das ist eine gute Frage, ich habe bis jetzt nie größer mit programmierten/parametrierten Komponenten welche sicherheitsrelevant waren zu tun gehabt.

Wie würdest du denn die Parametrierung validieren? Für "richtige" Logik gibt es ja verschiedenes dazu (IFA Matrixmethode, etc.) für die Vorgehensweise zur Validierung von reiner Parametrierung habe ich leider bis jetzt nicht so viel gefunden.

Viele Grüße

Jan


----------



## holgermaik (26 Mai 2020)

Hallo Jan
Für die interne PLC des 8400 Highline ist keine Sicherheitsfunktion möglich.
Der 8400 Highline hat lediglich 2 Sichere Eingäng für STO (Voraussetzung ist die richtige Hardware Auswahl des 8400 Highline).
Die Rückmeldekontakte sind nicht sicher. Eine Überwachung auf Quer- und Kurzschluss der Eingänge von STO ist nicht möglich.
Je nach gefordetem PLr und Kategorie sind also weitere externe Maßnahmen nötig, die du selbstverständlich validieren und dokumentieren musst.

Holger


----------



## Tommi (27 Mai 2020)

> von reiner Parametrierung habe ich leider bis jetzt nicht so viel gefunden.



Na, wenn Du z.B. eine Bremsrampe parametriert hast, musst Du prüfen daß
die Achse auch da zum Stehen kommt, wo sie soll und nicht nur, daß die
Rampe als solche funktioniert.
Das kurz dokumentieren und fertig.


----------



## stevenn (24 Juli 2020)

ich bin mir nicht sicher ob ich es richtig verstanden habe. aber, deine Bremsrampe ist keine Sicherheitsfunktion. dein Umrichter hat als Sicherheit nur STO. dementsprechend musst du prüfen, wie lange im Fehlerfall (d.h. ohne Rampe) das System mit STO austrudelt. und ob das ausreichend ist. so lange musst du zuhalten usw.


----------

